# Neoplasms



## MsDean1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello All,

Can someone please explain the difference in the usage of code 199.0 v.s. 199.1?? I wanted to know when to use disseminated as oppose to "other" when coding neoplasms.

Thank you 

N.Dean, RHIA, CBCS


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 15, 2013)

199.0 is use for Cancer that is spread throughout the body, a metastatic phenomenon. and must be documented.
199.1 is used for cancer unspecified site (primary) (secondary)


----------



## MsDean1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you Ms. Mitchell!


----------

